# Donkey Kong 64 hack - switch Kongs anywhere



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2020)

A new hack for Donkey Kong 64 has been released that enables you to switch between Kongs whenever and wherever you like!
http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/4961/
*Latest version is 4.0
For Donkey Kong 64 (USA)*

Simply press Left or Right on the N64 joypad's D-Pad, to become any of the Kongs that you like, thus saving backtracking to a transformation point whenever you need to change Kongs.
Upon creating a file, all Kongs are automatically unlocked.
The mystery menu options are unlocked without capturing banana fairies.
Confirmed to work on real hardware via flash/devcards.
There is also a patch for older flash card that require the SRAM fixed version (prevents the risk to loose your save file after a few hours of gameplay)
It is likely to work as a Wii U VC inject. Currently not recommended for Emulator.

Video with hack:


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 22, 2020)

Yes I have been playing this a lot the last few weeks, works great!


----------



## markehmus (Mar 22, 2020)

"It is likely to work as a Wii U VC inject"
hummm .

thanks for the heads up i didnt see this hack yet


----------



## Shinjimx (Jul 30, 2020)

I wish the original was like this, So much time saved trying to backtrack every single item


----------



## Teeps (Oct 2, 2020)

Seems to work perfectly on Wii U VC inject. I used Phacox's injector.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 2, 2020)

It has an awful flaw, in that it doesnt save the game at all.
So you're stuck with save states, but pray that the game doesn't crash or the save state doesn't corrupt, or there goes hours of playtime down the drain.


----------



## tastymeatball (Dec 25, 2021)

Here is a code that lets you switch between Kongs anywhere. Go into first person mode (C Up) and then press L or any direction on the D-Pad
The original code for the US version was made by retroben. The EU version code was ported by me.

US Version


> Switch Kongs Anywhere
> D102769C 1061
> 8102769C 0420
> 8160B0DC 081F
> ...



EU Version


> Switch Kongs Anywhere
> D101A91C 1061
> 8101A91C 0420
> 816041AC 081F
> ...



Edit: Added a fix for an Anti-Code-Tampering-Code. When you enter Candy's Music Shop the Anti-Code-Tampering-Code will be executed and disable all interaction with portals such as Bananaporters and level entrances. The first two lines that were added to both codes will fix this.


----------

